# Where does the Taliban get its weapons?



## kamakazi attack

Anybody with any insights?

Some stuff on the net says they got weapons leftover from afghan/ussr war courtesy of uncle sam. wouldnt these weapon be outdated and run out by now?

where's their funding coming from saudi arabia, heroine?

seiously how can you fight the biggest and baddest war machines on the planet if you're not getting help from another major power...china, russia?


----------



## T-Faz

kamakazi attack said:


> Anybody with any insights?
> 
> Some stuff on the net says they got weapons leftover from afghan/ussr war courtesy of uncle sam. wouldnt these weapon be outdated and run out by now?
> 
> where's their funding coming from saudi arabia, heroine?
> 
> seiously how can you fight the biggest and baddest war machines on the planet if you're not getting help from another major power...china, russia?



I could tell you but then I would have to kill you. 

Actually you should read this:



> *October 1994: CIA and ISI Allegedly Give Help and Secret Cache of Weapons to Taliban
> Edit event *
> 
> The CIA supposedly backs the Taliban around the same time the Pakistani ISI starts strongly backing them (see Spring-Autumn 1994 and 1994-1997). According to a senior Pakistani intelligence source interviewed by British journalist Simon Reeves, the CIA provides Pakistan satellite information giving the secret locations of scores of Soviet trucks that contain vast amounts of arms and ammunition. The trucks were hidden in caves at the end of the Afghan war. Pakistan then gives this information to the Taliban. &#8220;The astonishing speed with which the Taliban conquered Afghanistan is explained by the tens of thousands of weapons found in these trucks&#8230;.&#8221; [Reeve, 1999, pp. 191] Journalist Steve Coll will later similarly note that at this time, the Taliban gain access to &#8220;an enormous ISI-supplied weapons dump&#8221; in caves near the border town of Spin Boldak. It has enough weapons left over from the Soviet-Afghan war to supply tens of thousands of soldiers. [Coll, 2004, pp. 291] Another account will point out that by early 1995, the Taliban was equipped with armored tanks, ten combat airplanes, and other heavy weapons. They are thus able to conquer about a third of the country by February 1995. &#8220;According to the files at one European intelligence agency, these military advances can be explained mainly by &#8216;strong military training, not only by the Pakistani services, but also by American military advisers working under humanitarian cover.&#8217;&#8221; Later in 1995, a Turkish newsweekly will claim to have learned from a classified report given to the Turkish government that the CIA, ISI, and Saudi Arabia were all collaborating to build up the Taliban so they could quickly unite Afghanistan. [Labeviere, 1999, pp. 262-263]
> 
> Entity Tags: Taliban, Pakistan Directorate for Inter-Services Intelligence, Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> Timeline Tags: Complete 911 Timeline



Now they steal weapons or buy them through the 'Merchant of Death' and other such suppliers on the black market. There are many ways in which weapon can be acquired and its not like they are using high tech weaponry or advanced military vehicles. 

Most of them use IED, or old weapons like Ak-47 and pistols. Also there are many mercenaries and assasins in the country who are also attacking the NATO forces.


----------



## jagjitnatt

^^ I agree.

They also manufacture AK-47s, hundreds per month. Weapons are being manufactured in little villages by kids in Afghan-Pak border regions.


----------



## Indiarox

kamakazi attack said:


> Anybody with any insights?
> 
> Some stuff on the net says they got weapons leftover from afghan/ussr war courtesy of uncle sam. wouldnt these weapon be outdated and run out by now?
> 
> where's their funding coming from saudi arabia, heroine?
> 
> seiously how can you fight the biggest and baddest war machines on the planet if you're not getting help from another major power...china, russia?


ya they would be ,but they also use Kalashnikov s and its derivatives which are good survives they last for quite some time.
Funding:-Rich religious fanatics it the middle east and world over(Muslim)No offence ot to other Muslims
Heroine definitely,Extortion kidnapping illegal activities etc....
Chinese don't think so,Russia definitely not.
New weapons from the black market i guess


----------



## Jigs

jagjitnatt said:


> ^^ I agree.
> 
> They also manufacture AK-47s, hundreds per month. Weapons are being manufactured in little villages by kids in Afghan-Pak border regions.








I am sure this place has a role in this.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jigs dara adam khel is not providing russian ak 47s with under rail grenades,imported scopes,night visions,rpg 9s and mortors they cant make heavy and technicaly advanced weapons...
2)No u cant buy weapons from dara.why? coz army and f.c is right there u buy andjust cross dara ur caught by military forces and even dara is sealed these days coz of operations and crack downs.
3)We know how many times trucks full of russian ammo,indian weapons and medicine and surgical equipment have been caught from these areas.who sends these trucks is the big issue...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GolaniB

Pakistan mostly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

^Israel mostly

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Quaid-i-Azam




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GolaniB said:


> Pakistan mostly.



Did ur terrorist Mossad till u?
They are commin out of tzipi livnis back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

In Afghan Soviet war US provided hell lot of AKs and RPGs to Mujahideen. You'll never find M4 or G3 with the talibans. Always AK. Its because AK maintainence is easy and its been in use continuously for more than 2 decades in Afghanistan. As Pak Afghan border was open because of the refugee a lot of weapons culture entered Pakistan as well. 

There is war all over afghanistan. Some times the Americans holds the ground sometime the taliban. In such conflicts the captured ammo is also becomes a weapon to be used in future battles.

As far other countries are concerned there are lot of them doing it for there own purpose but showing to the world that they are only doing humanitarian works.


----------



## Machoman

The only supplier i thinks is India.


----------



## FreekiN

They make their own.

Bullets are easy to come by though.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

why do you people ignore the finances they are using 



*SLEEPING WITH THE ENEMY*

*Hawalas trouble US anti-terror probes*

*Saudis faulted for funding terror*


----------



## razgriz19

u guyz should watch that documentary in which they show that after PA flushed out talibans from NW waziristan/bajaur they found many books that has step by step information on how to make AKs...


----------



## Luftwaffe

The weapons mostly are coming across the border from Afghanistan different point routes some of them have been identified and guarded by troops...Large cache of weapons are purchased by india/us and provided to these groups. Russia too is helping..

jagjitnatt sadly you have no knowledge..all those home corporations making small munitions are now busted, ISI men are watching those areas..
You want more Intl?


----------



## jagjitnatt

luftwaffe said:


> The weapons mostly are coming across the border from Afghanistan different point routes some of them have been* identified and guarded by troops.*..Large cache of weapons are purchased by* india/us* and provided to these groups. Russia too is helping..


You are seriously ill equipped as far as knowledge is concerned. There have been various reports that said that Indian weapons were being used in Pakistan by terrorists but *all of the reports have turned out to be false.*


> jagjitnatt sadly you have no knowledge..all those home corporations making small munitions are now busted, ISI men are watching those areas..
> You want more Intl?


The world knows neither Pak army nor the ISI have control over border regions. Recently one of your ISI officers was killed by them. Speaks plenty for their control over the regions.
I am sure weapons are still being manufactured there. Also weapons being used are Kalashnikov. 

US supplied them weapons in the 80s. And they are still using them.
Taliban's deadliest weapons came from U.S., not Iran | World News |Axisoflogic.com
Exclusive Footage: Afghanistan War: Taliban Seized US Army Weapons | Ekawaaz - One Voice - Many Issues : News Views and Reviews

Just a search on the internet will let you know the sources for their weapons. 

There is not even a single credible site even listing India anywhere. Its just your obsession with blaming India for your own failures. If it was India supplying weapons, it would have been Insas and not US weapons and older Russian AKs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DaRk WaVe

you people are also ignoring the Black Market Arms Suppliers...

*
Black Market Arms Dealers in Iraq - Live Leak

The Black Market Explained

Black market weapons at the root of global security threat
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

luftwaffe said:


> TLarge cache of weapons are purchased by india/us and provided to these groups. Russia too is helping..



First India and Russia supported the NA so there is absolutely no chance they r helping the Taliban now
Secondly why shuld the US give the Taliban weapons and then spend billions of dollars fighting them..?


----------



## HAWK73

Taliban getting weapon from India too.


----------



## Prometheus

HAWK73 said:


> Taliban getting weapon from India too.



sorry we dont do charity

I am sure youtube is working in your country........

this is a short video about illegal gun market in Pakistan


----------



## GolaniB

WAQAS119 said:


> ^Israel mostly



BBC NEWS | South Asia | Arming the Taleban

taliban gets a lot of its weapons from the US - weapons gifted to afghan than pawned off the highest bidder, usually taliban druglords.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/20/world/asia/20ammo.html

pakistan's ISI also works with the taliban sometimes.


----------



## HAWK73

Prometheus said:


> sorry we dont do charity
> 
> I am sure youtube is working in your country........
> 
> this is a short video about illegal gun market in Pakistan
> YouTube - Illegal Arms Market in Durra, Pakistan



Indian Terrorisam is also working in Pakistan as well.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

GolaniB said:


> pakistan's ISI also works with the taliban sometimes.



Pakistan's ISI does not supply the Taliban with any material support, not since the Afghan invasion in 2001.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Prometheus said:


> sorry we dont do charity
> 
> I am sure youtube is working in your country........
> 
> this is a short video about illegal gun market in Pakistan
> YouTube - Illegal Arms Market in Durra, Pakistan



The Darra gun markets are not capable of supplying insurgents numbering in the thousands. The gun markets were never set up at that scale - they primarily served hobbyists/tourists and low level local demand during peacetime.

In addition, there has been a huge focus on Darra, and IIRC the area had major operations conducted and is largely in control.


----------



## T-Faz

GolaniB said:


> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Arming the Taleban
> 
> taliban gets a lot of its weapons from the US - weapons gifted to afghan than pawned off the highest bidder, usually taliban druglords.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/20/world/asia/20ammo.html
> 
> pakistan's ISI also works with the taliban sometimes.



So you will quote Pentagon Mouthpiece Numero Uno for your evidence, they also said Iraq had WMD's.

I think Mossad provides weapons to the Taliban.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Some other threads discussing similar issues of how the Taliban obtain their resources:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/57402-how-us-funds-taliban.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/30373-taliban-gets-chinese-weapons.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/12404-taliban-drug-weapons-trade.html


----------



## Jigs

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> The Darra gun markets are not capable of supplying insurgents numbering in the thousands. The gun markets were never set up at that scale - they primarily served hobbyists/tourists and low level local demand during peacetime.
> 
> In addition, there has been a huge focus on Darra, and IIRC the area had major operations conducted and is largely in control.



Yes but i am sure there is still a good level of exporting out of here that makes it into the hands of terror orgs. 1,000 guns a day made to supply hobbyist/tourists and the locals like you say seems very excessive. Also I was wondering why are these illegal markets allowed to operate ?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Jigs said:


> Yes but i am sure there is still a good level of exporting out of here that makes it into the hands of terror orgs. 1,000 guns a day made to supply hobbyist/tourists and the locals like you say seems very excessive. Also I was wondering why are these illegal markets allowed to operate ?



Most taliban weapons captured are Russian, Chinese and Western according to the reports above, so I doubt Darra is supplying '1000 guns a day' to the Taliban.

On why these markets operated - tribal autonomy, though the PA did start a program a few years ago under which it modernized some factories to improve quality and manufacture arms for hunting etc. for legal sales in Pakistan and abroad.

Again, given the evidence of non-Darra arms captured from militants, and the controls over the area, I doubt Darra is by any means a major supplier of weapons to the Taliban.


----------



## Frankenstein

GolaniB said:


> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Arming the Taleban
> 
> taliban gets a lot of its weapons from the US - weapons gifted to afghan than pawned off the highest bidder, usually taliban druglords.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/20/world/asia/20ammo.html
> 
> pakistan's ISI also works with the taliban sometimes.



Some people dont understand why god made brain for 

ISI will help Taliban, provide them weapons so that they cud use those against Pakistan Army, are you nuts, ohh wait a sec why am I even asking 

*Yes ISI does work with taliban for keeping peace in the region not for providing weapons, otherwise Taliban's target wud be Israel *


----------



## GolaniB

Frankenstein said:


> Some people dont understand why god made brain for
> 
> _ISI will help Taliban, provide them weapons so that they cud use those against Pakistan Army, are you nuts, ohh wait a sec why am I even asking _
> 
> *Yes ISI does work with taliban for keeping peace in the region not for providing weapons, otherwise Taliban's target wud be Israel *



Divisions with ISI have helped the Taliban to fight against Americans, just like divisions within ISI were complicit in the September 11th attacks.

Why would the Taliban target Israel lol?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

GolaniB said:


> Divisions with ISI have helped the Taliban to fight against Americans, just like divisions within ISI were complicit in the September 11th attacks.


There were no ISI divisions complicit in the 911 attacks, nor is there any credible evidence backing up your allegation. Stop flaming and trolling please, unless of course you feel that accusations of Mossad involvement in the 911 attacks is a legitimate discussion to have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> The Darra gun markets are not capable of supplying insurgents numbering in the thousands. The gun markets were never set up at that scale - they primarily served hobbyists/tourists and low level local demand during peacetime.
> 
> In addition, there has been a huge focus on Darra, and IIRC the area had major operations conducted and is largely in control.





my point was to show that how easy it is to make guns ............and their people are making it with their hands in their houses.
so why cannot taliban make it????
why it is always India to be blamed without any proof??????


----------



## Prometheus

HAWK73 said:


> Indian Terrorisam is also working in Pakistan as well.



plz can you elaborate it???


----------



## Cityboy

Prometheus said:


> plz can you elaborate it???



its great conspiracy of raw,cia ,mossad against pakistan. Rest u can search here,u will find many threads here. .


----------



## harrymohan

PBS Frontline documentaries shows ISI is still helping the Taliban and making US WoT difficult. The reason ISI gives implicitly is to counter the growing influence of India in Afghanistan. Must watch present and last 2-3 yrs docs of PBS channel online.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

harrymohan said:


> PBS Frontline documentaries shows ISI is still helping the Taliban and making US WoT difficult. The reason ISI gives implicitly is to counter the growing influence of India in Afghanistan. Must watch present and last 2-3 yrs docs of PBS channel online.



Funniest post ever.....mullah bradar and other imortant talib leaders were caught by ISI and they are helpin them in afghanistan
To check indias so called influence(or state sponsored terrorism inside Pakistan from consulates in afghanistan) we are using our influence to side line india from major summits on afghanistan...General Mc Crystals statments..Karzai calling Pakistan a twin brother of Afghanistan etc.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

harrymohan said:


> PBS Frontline documentaries shows ISI is still helping the Taliban and making US WoT difficult. The reason ISI gives implicitly is to counter the growing influence of India in Afghanistan. Must watch present and last 2-3 yrs docs of PBS channel online.



PBS Frontline documentaries, IIRC, do not offer any evidence that the ISI providing material support to the Taliban or assisting them in any way. The only thing they do is regurgitate one sided allegations against the ISI and PA, without evidence, for lack of anything better to explain NATO failures in Afghanistan.


----------



## HAWK73

Prometheus said:


> plz can you elaborate it???



*No need to elaborate it.
Because every single Pakistani is aware by Indian Terrorism in Pakistan since 1947 till today.*

*You Indian making terror in your country by yourself and then blaming Pakistan for it for just to take away attention of INDIAN TERRORISAM IN PAKISTANI SOUL.*


----------



## pakfighter

they also stole latest weapons from afghan milltary, there are also news of coruption in afghan milltary they sale weapons to taliban or taliban stole weapons during transfer


----------



## Prometheus

HAWK73 said:


> *No need to elaborate it.
> Because every single Pakistani is aware by Indian Terrorism in Pakistan since 1947 till today.*
> 
> *You Indian making terror in your country by yourself and then blaming Pakistan for it for just to take away attention of INDIAN TERRORISAM IN PAKISTANI SOUL.*


plz support your statement with some credible links


----------



## HAWK73

Prometheus said:


> plz support your statement with some credible links



Yes, sure I got many reasons to support it. 
But that may hurt you. Isn`t?


----------



## Cityboy

HAWK73 said:


> Yes, sure I got many reasons to support it.
> But that may hurt you. Isn`t?



why so much scared of raw cia mossad?. Btw keep degrading standard of pdf.happy trolling.


----------



## Prometheus

HAWK73 said:


> Yes, sure I got many reasons to support it.
> But that may hurt you. Isn`t?



good man !!!! Dont worry about my feelings..........and Plz continue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Prometheus said:


> plz support your statement with some credible links



You need elaboration, how about this.



> On 20 March 2000, a few hours before United States President Bill Clinton arrived on his first official visit to India, 38 Sikh villagers were massacred in the village of Chattisinghpura, in the Indian State of Jammu & Kashmir. *The killers wore Indian army fatigues. Mishra visited the village hours after the massacre, and later produced a report that was carried by several Indian and international papers. In the report, Mishra amplified Pakistani claims that the Indian army had killed the villagers in an attempt to win U.S. sympathy for the Indian stance on Kashmir. A later report carried by the British newspaper, The Guardian in July 2002 focused on the allegations of possible abduction and brutal murder by the Indian army of "innocent Kashmiri Muslim civilians" shortly after the massacre.*



India then went on to blame LeT as usual and there were so many holes in the story produced through a captured 'Pakistan'. Even all the world media and your own said that this was clearly done for sympathy.



> *Sikhs demand fresh probe into Chattisinghpora massacre*
> 
> Srinagar, Mar 21 (PTI) Sikhs in large number today thronged Chattisinghpora in Anantnag and demanded a fresh probe into the massacre of 35 members of their community there ten year ago during the visit of then U S President Bill Clinton to India. "We urge the government to conduct fresh probe into the killings of the Sikhs," All Parties Sikh Coordination Committee (APSCC) coordinator Jagmohan Singh Raina said during a condolence meet at the village, about 70 kms from here.
> 
> The meet was organised to pay homage to the victims who fell to the bullets of unidentified persons during the intervening night of March 20-21 in 2000. Five days after the massacre, the police and the Army had claimed to have killed five "terrorists" involved in the killings at nearby Pathribal, but it later turned out that the deceased were civilians and were killed in a "fake encounter," he said.
> 
> An inquiry into the incident was ordered after residents of Brackpora staged demonstrations and during one such demonstration, police and CRPF opened fire killing eight protestors on April 3, 2000. The CBI gave a clean chit to the state police in the massacre case but filed chargesheets against five army officers.
> 
> Later, the Supreme Court stayed till further orders the criminal trial against the five officers. "It is the responsibility of the state government and the Centre to restore the shaken confidence of the Sikh community and if they failed to do so then it will be a huge injustice with us," Raina said while pressing for the fresh probe into the massacre and subsequent incidents.



Sikhs demand fresh probe into Chattisinghpora massacre - Yahoo! India News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

EmO GiRl said:


> why do you people ignore the finances they are using
> 
> 
> 
> *SLEEPING WITH THE ENEMY*
> 
> *Hawalas trouble US anti-terror probes*
> 
> *Saudis faulted for funding terror*




Too inconvenient!


----------



## Prometheus

T-Faz said:


> You need elaboration, how about this.
> 
> 
> 
> India then went on to blame LeT as usual and there were so many holes in the story produced through a captured 'Pakistan'. Even all the world media and your own said that this was clearly done for sympathy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sikhs demand fresh probe into Chattisinghpora massacre - Yahoo! India News



First of all I have never heard heard of the All Parties Sikh Coordination Committee.

I always thought that Shriomani gurudawara Prabandak Committee is the organisation who looks after interests of sikhs.

secondly , dont try to blame Indian army ..............why would sikhs will be killed by organisation which is full of sikhs????

You are totally failed to prove anything.

Sorry ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adir

Taliban have a huge number of field that grown heroin and opium.The secound largest in the world after Colombia.They sell it to other drag dealer and make alot off money.In that money they buy from Mafia member around the world.


----------



## HAWK73

adir said:


> Taliban have a huge number of field that grown heroin and opium.The secound largest in the world after Colombia.They sell it to other drag dealer and make alot off money.In that money they buy from Mafia member around the world.



There is huge numbers of army from around the world in Afghanistan pr today. 

How Taliban selling and doing business in these such ruff conditions?


----------



## ramu

Finally the question remains: *Where does the Taliban get its weapons?*

Lets not talk of India now. Where are the weapons manufactured. Not in India for sure. if that was the case US would be knocking on Indian doors instead of having a strategic dialog due coming month!


----------



## Prometheus

*Where does the Taliban get its weapons?*


1) Stealing ( can happens so..............heard that US has huge stockpile of weapons missing in Afghanistan)
2) self manufacturing ( extremly high possibilty)
3) buying from any other country ( not possible)
4) buying from black market ( highly possible)
5) US supplying them ( hell no........why will US give them weapons that will kill them)
6) Russia giving them ( nop.........because Russia has always supported northern alliance)
7) India ( nop..........because India too support northern alliance )


----------



## ring_master

AOa, getting weapons  !! is it the main issue ??or who funds them!! Operation" blue tulsi "


----------



## jin

Darra made weapons even not used by darra people and whole of tribal or i would say whole of nwfp because of its low quality. Taliban, being professional in weaponary are mostly using advance weapons of advance manufacturers. By the way the so called arm market already closed and heavy forces deployed there n even no chance to sell a an air gun now a days.


----------



## Luftwaffe

jagjitnatt...I'm glad you're taking me a person with no knowledge because for you i am being like that, and why should I disclose more intl to indian members.

I gave you itsy bitsy information..I've more that I can't share with indians.
you are talking about various reports from where new papers/magazines/tv now thats pathetic come back from you, my information comes from reliable sources primarily of which is world's famous one you know that, I'll let you believe in little green aliens.

Do you have control over all kashmir, why drag Pakistan Army it has enemies from all side, Pakistan Army has done more than enough, The world knows you have no control of 70 different groups with-in india who are on the verge of creating chaos and destabilization of india at some point of time in the future not far off.


----------



## Luftwaffe

jin...agreed with jin those weapons are mostly useless and not in major quantity and when ISI men are wandering day/night those areas there is 0&#37; possibilites of them being exported or transported..a few indian members you are sitting in india you have no idea of the area and how ISI/Pakistan Army operates against such people..unless you've visited there have you?


----------

